# C100 Mark ii pushed back?



## WesEvans (Dec 29, 2014)

Someone on Twitter said Canon has pushed back the release to January, and I noticed B&H removed the "End of December" verbiage from the product page. Anyone have any word on this?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some people on YouTube have it. I guess they had a very limited stock for some reason. I hope the strong competition from Sony is making them rethink things and add some type of upcoming firmware enhancements to compete. I have the c100 MK I but i am seriously thinking about getting an FS7. It is simply more future proof and feature rich but not as convenient or maybe(?) not as reliable as well.


----------



## WesEvans (Jan 2, 2015)

I needed to make an EOY purchase so I preordered on Tuesday. I'd asked Canon and B&H if there was a bundle option coming and either received no response or a "not that we know of"...two days later they have several bundles up for the new year. "Irritating" is the polite way too put it. And those bundles are showing an "End of January" shipping date while nothing is listed for just the camera body. Going from "End of December" to probably "End of January".

I agree, hopefully the pressure from Sony makes them up their game a little more. 60p is great, but they probably should've went for 120fps. I do like the shutter better on Canons, so I don't plan on switching makers for this upcoming cycle, but I suspect it won't take much to beat Canon on every level if they don't start bringing their A game.


----------



## dgatwood (Jan 3, 2015)

WesEvans said:


> Someone on Twitter said Canon has pushed back the release to January, and I noticed B&H removed the "End of December" verbiage from the product page. Anyone have any word on this?



Oh, you thought they meant December of *2014*.


----------



## WesEvans (Jan 3, 2015)

dgatwood said:


> Oh, you thought they meant December of *2014*.



haha, touche!


----------



## WesEvans (Jan 7, 2015)

B&H finally told me that it's going to be shipping on the 18th.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 7, 2015)

Typical Canon aka greedy corporation move. They want to sell off the original as long as possible especially around Xmas time. I needed this camera for the 18th but I guess I will just wait until the C300 Mk II or something.


----------



## WesEvans (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah, I needed it for a trip from the 16th-21st. I'm pretty pissed about it. Now I need to find a stopgap, which still won't be as good as what I should have.


----------

